# pe școală



## mbehar

"Efectuarea serviciului pe școală este obligatorie pentru toate cadrele didactice. Profesoara de serviciu va supraveghea elevii atât pe culoare cât și în curtea școlii."

My attempt:
All faculty members must complete their work at the school-site. During recess, the teacher/instructor on duty will supervise the students in the hallway and in the schoolyard.

Is this more or less what it means?


----------



## jazyk

Yes, but you added _during recess_, which is not in the original. I don't think it matters, though.


----------



## mbehar

Good observation. The original actually did have it but I forgot to write it! Oops. 

"În timpul recreațiilor, profesoara de serviciu..."

Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Trisia

Umm, so this might be a misunderstanding on my part, but to me your first translated sentence sounds like the teacher must complete their work while at school, when "pe școală" refers to being "on duty". So the first sentence pretty much means that all teaching staff has to participate in the duty roster, so to speak.

"Serviciul pe școală" is a day in which the assigned teachers have to pretty much patrol the school (as detailed in your second sentence). I believe they don't spend the whole day doing that, just a couple of hours a week or so, normally in days in which they have otherwise shorter working hours.

Back in my day, two students (deskmates, usually) were also "de serviciu pe școală" / "assigned on school duty" every day, which meant that once a year each of us would spend a day greeting visitors, showing confused parents/siblings around, calling teachers or students if necessary, running small errands etc. We didn't attend class that day so it was pretty awesome. It's still done in some schools, but not all.


----------

